# Loop in alcune compilazioni [RISOLTO -- (intltool bug?)]

## topper_harley

La compilazione continua all'infinito (insomma finchè non premo ctrl+c) mostrandomi ripetutamente questo:

```
config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

cd .. \   

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

cd .. \   

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

cd .. \   

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

cd .. \   

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

```

----------

## crisandbea

stranissimo.....

guarda qui:

```

emerge -pvt dev-libs/atk | genlop -p

These are the pretended packages: (this may take a while; wait...)

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/atk-1.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 645 kB

Estimated update time: 1 minute.

```

----------

## topper_harley

E la stessa situazione si ripete con gnome-base/gail-1.9.3:

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gail-1.9.3/work/gail-1.9.3/po'

cd .. \

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gail-1.9.3/work/gail-1.9.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gail-1.9.3/work/gail-1.9.3/po'

cd .. \

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gail-1.9.3/work/gail-1.9.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gail-1.9.3/work/gail-1.9.3/po'

cd .. \

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gail-1.9.3/work/gail-1.9.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gail-1.9.3/work/gail-1.9.3/po'

cd .. \

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

```

----------

## crisandbea

scusami la domanda ma per compilazione infinita che intendi???   quanto tempo lo lasci compilare????

cosa stai compilando??? 

che pc hai???

ciauz

----------

## xveilsidex

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> scusami la domanda ma per compilazione infinita che intendi???   quanto tempo lo lasci compilare????
> 
> cosa stai compilando??? 
> 
> che pc hai???
> ...

 

intende una compilazione in LOOP... è come se ci girasse intorno alla compilazione senza mai portarla a termine! mi capito' una volta con un pacchetto dove nemmeno dopo 9 ore di compilazione terminò l'installazione. Risolsi utilizzando un  binario xkè non riuscivo a venirne a capo.

----------

## crisandbea

se stà compilando gnome, come penso.... è normalissimo che ci metta un sacco di tempo, e che sembri che stia sempre alla stessa parte, sopratutto se non ha una macchina molto veloce......, 

ciauz

----------

## topper_harley

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> se stà compilando gnome, come penso.... è normalissimo che ci metta un sacco di tempo, e che sembri che stia sempre alla stessa parte, sopratutto se non ha una macchina molto veloce......, 
> 
> ciauz

 

Invece si tratta proprio di un loop, e riguarda diversi pacchetti (adesso anche media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10. :Cool: .

Sto semplicemente facendo un update e si tratta di pacchetti che, in versioni precedenti avevo già installato.

P.s. Modificato il titolo del thread

----------

## crisandbea

ok, ora la cosa sembra più chiara......

posta in contenuto del make.conf,  usi gcc giusto???

ciauz

----------

## topper_harley

```
root@caffeine ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-emission6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-emission6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 10 Jan 2007 08:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3, 2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/ecatmur /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi-stable /usr/portage/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main /usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol asf bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipod ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kdeenablefinal kernel_linux libg++ linguas_it mad matroska mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetuype-fonts truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_ati video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## drizztbsd

Ciaranm ti avrebbe già ucciso   :Cool: 

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort" 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer" 
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden" 
> ...

 

Bdirect potrebbe dare problemi, hashvals e zdynsort sono deprecati da hash-style (devi usare binutils -*)

ftracer è broken su x86 e da sicuramente problemi

fvisibility-inlines-hidden anche lui da problemi sui programmi non compatibili

LC_ALL non va mai settato a mano, setta solo LANG

p.s. usando MAKEOPTS=-j1 va?

----------

## topper_harley

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. usando MAKEOPTS=-j1 va?

 

Purtroppo no.

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Ciaranm ti avrebbe già ucciso  
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo quando ho installato gentoo ho seguito un howto non molto attendibile senza sapere bene quello che facevo ma, visto che sembrava funzionare tutto bene non ho più modificato nulla

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bdirect potrebbe dare problemi, hashvals e zdynsort sono deprecati da hash-style (devi usare binutils -*)
> 
> ftracer è broken su x86 e da sicuramente problemi
> ...

 

Potrebbe andare bene così?

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer"

```

E una volta modificato sarebbe necessario emergere -e world?

----------

## Ic3M4n

cambiando punto di vista... la data del tuo pc è corretta? nel senso: make solitamente butta degli errori p dei warning se la data di compilazione è successiva a quella di compilazione. però potrebbe essere un problema di questo tipo.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> cambiando punto di vista... la data del tuo pc è corretta? nel senso: make solitamente butta degli errori p dei warning se la data di compilazione è successiva a quella di compilazione. però potrebbe essere un problema di questo tipo.

 

La data sembra essere corretta.

```
andrea@caffeine ~ $ date

mer gen 10 13:35:33 CET 2007

```

----------

## crisandbea

questo

```
CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer" 
```

 dovrebbe essere cosi:

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

ciauz

----------

## Scen

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> questo
> 
> ```
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer" 
> ```
> ...

 

Beh, nel suo caso si vede che vuole avere la variabile CXXFLAGS "personalizzata" (ovvero con un parametro in più), per cui potrebbe scrivere

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -ftracer" 

```

Comunque

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -ftracer
> 
>            Perform tail duplication to enlarge superblock size.  This transformation simplifies the control flow
> ...

 

Sicuro che ti serva?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   questo
> 
> ```
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer" 
> ```
> ...

 

sicuramente , ma gli serve ???? il discorso e quello...   specialmente se non ha abilitato nel kernel il supporto per "enlarge superblock size"  se non erro....

ciauz

----------

## topper_harley

Una volta tolte la flag inutili, un emerge -e world è necessario o posso farne a meno?

----------

## crisandbea

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Una volta tolte la flag inutili, un emerge -e world è necessario o posso farne a meno?

 

secondo me utile, però sappi che ci metterà molto tempo...

puoi usare https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494559.html questo script in python per lanciare l'emerge.

ciauz

----------

## topper_harley

Ho provato ad emergere il pachheto atk con questo make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j1" # Number of processors + 1 (Hypterthread users should use '-j3'

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="it"

USE="acpi -apm -arts asf bash-completion bitmap-fonts crypt dbus dvd dvdr eds gtk gtk2 hal ipod -kde kdeenablefinal -ldap matroska -oss scanner truetuype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales win32codecs"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati fglrx radeon vesa"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log"

```

Purtroppo la compilazione fallisce allo stesso modo...

----------

## crisandbea

con MAKEOPTS="-j2"    hai provato????

----------

## topper_harley

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> con MAKEOPTS="-j2"    hai provato????

 

Si, l'avevo portato a -j1 su consiglio di Drizzt Do` Urden

----------

## crisandbea

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   con MAKEOPTS="-j2"    hai provato???? 
> 
> Si, l'avevo portato a -j1 su consiglio di Drizzt Do` Urden

 

io lo riporterei a -j2, come scritto nella guida, e ricompilerei il tutto, 

ciauz

----------

## topper_harley

Forse ho trovato qualcosa di interessante:

disabilitando la compilazione in ram, anziché andare in loop l'merge fallisce in questo modo:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/testrelation.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/atk/.libs ../atk/.libs/libatk-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../ -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so  -march=pentium-m -Wl,-soname -Wl,libtestrelation.so -o .libs/libtestrelation.so

creating libtestrelation.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libtestrelation.la && ln -s ../libtestrelation.la libtestrelation.la)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/teststateset.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/atk/.libs ../atk/.libs/libatk-1.0.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../ -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so  -march=pentium-m -Wl,-soname -Wl,libteststateset.so -o .libs/libteststateset.so

creating libteststateset.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libteststateset.la && ln -s ../libteststateset.la libteststateset.la)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/tests'

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/docs'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/docs'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

cd .. \   

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

cd .. \   

          && CONFIG_FILES=po/Makefile.in CONFIG_HEADERS= CONFIG_LINKS= \

               /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `@ALL_LINGUAS@.gmo', needed by `all-yes'.  Stop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3/po'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/atk-1.12.3/work/atk-1.12.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/atk-1.12.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 73:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me hai due strade ... 

- emerge -e system e controllare se riesci a emergere quello che ti serve, altrimenti ti tocca -e world

- passare direttamente a -e world che dovrebbe risolvere il tuo problema

La prima ti da la possibilità di risolvere in meno tempo ma non è detto che basti, in tal caso il successivo -e world ricompilerebbe di nuovo tutto il sotto insieme system, la seconda di contro è subito molto lunga ma al 90% dovrebbe risolvere il problema.

La fregatura è che installando il sistema con quelle impostazioni hai anche un compilatore e delle librerie compilate in malo modo e questo potrebbe essere alla causa dei tuoi mali, ricompilando tutto con opzioni safe dovresti riuscire a risolvere il problema ma tieni conto che la stessa ricompilazione di system potrebbe non andare a buon fine ...

----------

## topper_harley

Speravo di evitare l'emerge -e, visto che l'hard disk del mio povero portatile è prossimo ad esalare l'ultimo respiro, ma sembra che non ci siano alternative.

Giusto per curiosità cosa vuol dire l'errore che mi si presenta? E uguale anche per gail:

```
      

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `@ALL_LINGUAS@.gmo', needed by `all-yes'.  Stop.

```

----------

## drizztbsd

Prova a ricompilare tutte le versioni degli autotools (automake, autoconf, libtool) e gettext

----------

## topper_harley

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Prova a ricompilare tutte le versioni degli autotools (automake, autoconf, libtool) e gettext

 

Ho riemerso tutto, ma senza successo.

```
root@caffeine ~ # emerge -av --oneshot =sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 =sys-devel/automake-1.5 =sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 =sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 =sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 =sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 =sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 =sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 =sys-devel/automake-1.10 =sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 =sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 =sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 =sys-devel/gettext-0.15

.6-r2 =sys-devel/automake-1.10 =sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 =sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 =sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 =sys-devel/gettext-0.15

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.5  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.15  USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## starise

Io se fossi in te proverei a utilizzare versioni compilate 'correttamente' e con flags super sicure dell'intera toolchain. Almeno di gcc.

Prova utilizzando dei binari già compilati... e con quelli ricompili tutto da capo. Anche a me capitò di sbagliare le flags su un portatile (sbagliai architettura), però anche provando a ricompilare tutto non riuscivo comunque a uscirne, perché lo stesso compilatore era a sua volta compilato in modo sbagliato. Alla fine mi rassegnai e reinstallai tutto da capo... però io ero all'inizio di un installazione...

----------

## topper_harley

Ho trovato la soluzione in questo topic.

Il problema sembra essere causato da  dev-util/intltool. Downgradandolo dalla 0.35 alla 0.34.1 ho risolto il problema.

----------

